# Updating tree ports



## rhin (Jun 14, 2010)

when i want to update i do portsnap fetch update, right?
well , i am supposed to do portssnap extract before doing the fetch update...
will this update take a lot of time to update ? because there are a lot of ports xD---


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 14, 2010)

You only need to run `# portsnap extract` the first time you fetch the portsnap version of the tree.  Though, I gather that besides wasting time it's not strictly harmful to run it again.

I haven't had to run extract since I first put the ports tree on this machine back in umm . . . February 2009?  I think.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2010)

In other words: [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] is for the intial check-out of a new ports tree, after that you only need [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] to stay current.


----------

